

Students put AccuWeather long-range forecasts to the test - cryptoz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/12/26/students-put-accuweather-long-range-forecasts-to-the-test/

======
SpikeDad
Interesting. For folks not familiar, AccuWeather is a State College, PA
corporation which not coincidentally is where Penn State is located as well.
The owner of AccuWeather (Joel Myers) is also a member of the Penn State Board
of Trustees (and has been for way too many years according to some people).

I'll also mention that Joel Myers has several times gotten members of Congress
from PA to sponsor legislation to eliminate the National Weather Service
(can't imagine why).

The author who is currently on the Penn State faculty was formerly an on air
presenter with the Weather Channel, a competitor of Accuweather.

Not sure this has anything to do with Accuweather long range forcasting
prowess but context is always a good thing when one is analyzing with a
skeptical eye.

The article itself is very interesting and shows that outside of 2 weeks or
so, predictions are not very accurate but within 2 weeks close to climate
weather modeling results.

